# What to do???



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I am brand-new to modeling. I have purchased a 2-10-4 steamer which is DCC equipped (with sound) that I want to run with a few cars. I'm told it likes big curves (manufacturer says 24" minimum). What would YOU recommend as a pretty basic starter lay-out to practice on for now. Obviously, at minimum 24", a 4X8 oval won't work. I am thinking maybe 6Xsomething with a couple switches to practice working with those (electronically) too. But, I feel like that is pretty wide, based on others' dimensions.

Also, what would be a good, not-super-expensive DCC starter system? I've been leaning toward NCE PowerCab because I like the hand-held and the fact that it's expandable.

Any input from the experts would be appreciated, as I am wanting to get going but am torn at the moment. I have no issues with the bench-building, as I am good with wood-working (just amateur at everything else). Thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you have a special appeal towards big engines (ten driver non-articulated locos for instance),you pretty much be ready to accomodate substantial curves for them.If you don't have the room,it may be a tough choice you'll have to make.These biggies don't only like large curves...they need them.

And yes,NCE is an excellent choice for a DCC system along with Digitrax.Stay away from low end systems if you're planning on expanding in the future.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I suggest a Digitrax System. Lots of folks I know have 'em. I would do a 6' wide layout if ya have space and squeeze the biggest radius that would fit. Leave most of the middle open so ya have space to expand.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

C&O Railfan said:


> Also, what would be a good, not-super-expensive DCC starter system? I've been leaning toward NCE PowerCab because I like the hand-held and the fact that it's expandable.


The NCE and Digitrax are the two most recommended systems. I have Digitrax (not to start another war here) but NCE is also good.

Do a search and read through the threads on DCC recommended systems. Then you'll get many points of view.


----------

